# Chicken & Rice



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

If you are doing the chicken and rice thing it is best to use brown rice it has more nutritional value than white rice. Also I boil my chicken and then I use that water to cook the rice.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I never new to double the amount. I have never had to do that with my goldens but I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Have used the chicken and rice recipe numerous times with my pups. I use 50:50 ratio and use the broth from the boiled chicken to make the rice. I never knew to double the amount of kibble fed, though. Good to know! :wavey:


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Yup. I had to do this with Butter a few months ago. It clogged him up in short order.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually feed a mixture of 1 part chicken to 2 or 3 parts rice. Boiled chicken and rice is highly digestable so you can feed less of it than kibble. On the occasions that I feed it, I give a 55 pound adult golden 3/4 cup, twice a day.


----------

